# Pencil lead or bottom bounces?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Getting to the deep slow fishing time. Thinking of pencil lead this year inlue of bottom bouncers. Lost alot of bouncers last year thinking of pencil lead. Any suggestions? Pencil lead seems to be more streamlined and may breakoff better with a threeway without loosing the whole rig.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the bouncers. The key is keepin the line at a 90 to 45 degree angle. you'll lose less rigs that way.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Billybob is right that the angle is the key. Run enough weight in bouncer that the weight is standing up and constantly bumping the bottom as opposed to dragging on its side. And I try to maintain about a 45-55° angle. If you are working slower yet and you can't stand the weights up then I would change to the Lindy rig.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

If I'm loosing rigs, I switch to a 3 way swivel and put a mess of big ole split shot on the dropper line. They pull off pretty easy and you usually get the rest of the rig back.


----------



## quacker835 (Feb 14, 2006)

i used a bottomouncer this past weekend for the first time i thought it was great but my only concern or complaint was that its alot of stuff hanging on the end of my rod what i mean is i had 4 rods with the all of the stuff on them in my boat and it seemed to take up alot of room. will the pencils help with the bulkiness or is there some other contraptions out there?


----------

